# Free £10 voucher for use on the 3m direct site



## Shhh3 (May 16, 2007)

http://www.3mdirect.co.uk/?affiliat..._medium=email&utm_campaign=2013-July-10pounds

Try a 3M product on us - free £10 voucher!
When people try our products, they usually come back for more! We're so confident that you'll love our products we're offering you £10 worth - FREE!

Just use code 'FREE£10' to have your basket reduced by £10. 
Offer expires 11.59pm on 21st July.

Get FREE P&P when you spend £30 or more*


----------



## madstaff (Jun 4, 2012)

2 cans of Glass Cleaner for the price of the delivery charge, £4:00, bargain!! :thumb:


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

I ordered 2x black finishing pads for £9 including postage. Not bad I think


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up. 2 cans of top notch glass cleaner for 4 quid, be rude not to :thumb:


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

PeteT said:


> Thanks for the heads up. 2 cans of top notch glass cleaner for 4 quid, be rude not to :thumb:


Is it any good then,I've only ever used AG fast glass and Autobrites Crystal??


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Ordered 2 glass cleaners as well I see them running out of stock of them fast :lol:


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

ferted said:


> Is it any good then,I've only ever used AG fast glass and Autobrites Crystal??


I've never used it but I've seen some very good reviews on here.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Just got ten rolls of blue 19mmX50m tape. At £1.35 and minimum of ten rolls it only came to £7.47. 
Thanks for posting fella.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for this. I'll try the glass cleaner.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks for this! Need some new wheel cleaner. I also stocked up on some blue masking tape too!


----------



## Captain Peanut (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, have picked up some glass cleaner to try out.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Dammit, they dont accept visa debit


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Another Glass Cleaner winner here :thumb:

Thanks for this. The guys at work have even ordered stuff...... And they ain't OCD :lol:


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

waqasr said:


> Dammit, they dont accept visa debit


They do accept visa :thumb:


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Took advantage and got the glass cleaner too. Shame they'd sold out of the blue tape in the first page tho....


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Ordered 17 rolls of tape. 

6 38mm
11 19mm. Just to put over £30 mark for free delivery.


----------



## Shhh3 (May 16, 2007)

waqasr said:


> Dammit, they dont accept visa debit


As mentioned by the other chap, visa debit is classed as visa when making payment, so your card will work.


----------



## SamUK (Aug 30, 2010)

got me some 2 glass cleaner & 3 Tyre restorer (as this comes recommended)


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

2 Yellow 150mm pads for £9 delivered can't complain, Forgot about the tape thought 
Cheers for the heads up


----------



## SamUK (Aug 30, 2010)

is there a limit to how many order you can place? or is it limited to one order per customer?


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

SamUK said:


> is there a limit to how many order you can place? or is it limited to one order per customer?


I would imagine it'll be 1 code per customer.

I just got 2 cans of the glass cleaner! My wife might need some pads though...


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Has anyone used the shampoo or quick wax ?


----------



## SamUK (Aug 30, 2010)

just checked its one code per registered or new customer..


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

madstaff said:


> 2 cans of Glass Cleaner for the price of the delivery charge, £4:00, bargain!! :thumb:


Yes, took advantage of this too...cheers to the op :thumb:


----------



## Shhh3 (May 16, 2007)

Still two days left to take advantage of the offer...


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

My order was shipped about 3hrs after I placed it! Great work 3M!


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Placed mine lunchtime yesterday and its just arrived. Good job 3M chaps


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Ben_W said:


> Placed mine lunchtime yesterday and its just arrived. Good job 3M chaps


Mine too! couldn't believe it


----------



## bugsplat (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks to the OP

Glass cleaner, shampoo and Tyre dressing on their way to me for a tenner :thumb:


----------



## jahed123 (Sep 14, 2010)

Quick wax and Tyre restorer ordered, not bad for £8


----------



## DocIS200 (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks very much mate. 2 cans of glass cleaner for £5.00. Haven't used it before but everyone is raving about it so I'll give it a try


----------



## madstaff (Jun 4, 2012)

Ordered 2 cans of the Glass Cleaner Wednesday night, arrived this morning.

Top service!! :thumb:

All for 4 quid.

Bet 3M wonder whats going on!!


----------



## amerrigan (Apr 19, 2013)

Cheers for posting this, just got a couple of cans of glass cleaner for a bargain price of £4 posted


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 11, 2011)

Ordered glass cleaner, wheel cleaner and tape for £8. Thanks


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

How many 'normal' applications does the glass cleaner last for?


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Like per can I mean


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

got the glass cleaner , shampoo and tyre restorer for 10 quid . result


----------



## putzie (Mar 19, 2012)

did ten rolls of the blue tape for seven odd quid , result !


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

Meant to say thanks on here yesterday, I spent too much but never mind by the time I got free delivery and £10 off I got a bargain (I hope  )


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

JamesCotton said:


> How many 'normal' applications does the glass cleaner last for?


I don't know how many applications James but they are quite big and quite heavy cans. For £2 a can you can't really go wrong IMO.


----------



## madstaff (Jun 4, 2012)

Just tried my glass cleaner on my conservatory window, rather impressed - so much so i've just ordered 2 more cans.

As PeteT says, you cant go wrong for £2 a can.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Received my glass cleaner yesterday and used it today on 2 cars, very impressed

It's a foam rather than a spray and leaves absolutely no marks

Best £4 I've spent in a while


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Anyone ever tried this to use before sealant? In particulary ceramishield?

http://www.3mdirect.co.uk/p-2868-3m-panel-prep-and-blend-liquid-09308.aspx


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Guitarjon said:


> Anyone ever tried this to use before sealant? In particulary ceramishield?
> 
> http://www.3mdirect.co.uk/p-2868-3m-panel-prep-and-blend-liquid-09308.aspx


Ffs, I was looking for something like that but couldn't see it


----------



## lksopener (Jul 16, 2013)

Just picked up a quick wax and also a interior conditioner. 

Out of interest does the quick wax work like like meguiars quick detailer? i really like that so hopefully it will be worth it.


----------



## Shredder (Oct 10, 2009)

Guitarjon said:


> Anyone ever tried this to use before sealant? In particulary ceramishield?
> 
> http://www.3mdirect.co.uk/p-2868-3m-panel-prep-and-blend-liquid-09308.aspx


That is a "scuffing and cleaning liquid" intended for preparing surfaces to be painted.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Shredder said:


> That is a "scuffing and cleaning liquid" intended for preparing surfaces to be painted.


Yeah, that's what I wanted some for, just realised the other guy wanted some Before sealant which wouldn't be a good idea


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

Thought I'd see what the hype was behind the cans of glass cleaner. So I bought 2 for £4! Definitely rude not too.


----------



## PuNt0 (Jan 9, 2007)

well i just went to make the order having decided what to try... and now the site wont work!


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

PuNt0 said:


> well i just went to make the order having decided what to try... and now the site wont work!


Bloody same for me gutted !


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

how long have ppl's orders been taking to arrive? ordered friday but still showing as not shipped.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Ordered Saturday still showing not shipped


----------



## madstaff (Jun 4, 2012)

Ordered Saturday too, still showing as "not shipped".


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

Need some of the bits for Friday so hoping they get it sent soon, think it is 3-4 day delivery

Just seen earlier in posts that people were getting their orders next day last week, guessing they have been overwhelmed with orders!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Mine arrived next day


----------



## JackLeach (Jun 7, 2013)

Mine arrived next day two, but i orders the second this was put on, maybe they have had alot of orders


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Just ordered 2 3m blue pads £9 steal!!


----------



## Shredder (Oct 10, 2009)

PuNt0 said:


> well i just went to make the order having decided what to try... and now the site wont work!


Due to the technical issues they have extended the offer with code "10free". :thumb: The code is valid until 23rd July 2013 @ 23:59.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Ultimate said:


> how long have ppl's orders been taking to arrive? ordered friday but still showing as not shipped.


I ordered last Wednesday, they didn't ship until yesterday.
Fortunately I am not in a hurry.


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

Shredder said:


> Due to the technical issues they have extended the offer with code "10free". :thumb: The code is valid until 23rd July 2013 @ 23:59.


At first it didn't work, but I didn't notice that the code had changed from the original one. Sorted now,

and if anyone missed out "THANKS10" will get you 10% off


----------



## cyberstretch (Apr 29, 2012)

Shredder said:


> Due to the technical issues they have extended the offer with code "10free". :thumb: The code is valid until 23rd July 2013 @ 23:59.


I'm in the checkout but there is no where to enter a discount code before I click "place order" . Just a sub total for the 2x glass cleaners and delivery at £13.98 ??

Think the offer might have finished .


----------



## Shredder (Oct 10, 2009)

cyberstretch said:


> I'm in the checkout but there is no where to enter a discount code before I click "place order" . Just a sub total for the 2x glass cleaners and delivery at £13.98 ??
> 
> Think the offer might have finished .


You enter any code you wish to use at the shopping cart stage, before the checkout stage.


----------



## cyberstretch (Apr 29, 2012)

cyberstretch said:


> I'm in the checkout but there is no where to enter a discount code before I click "place order" . Just a sub total for the 2x glass cleaners and delivery at £13.98 ??
> 
> Think the offer might have finished .


It's ok the mobile app was not displaying it so jumped on the laptop but now get a message saying this promotion is not active ! Doh


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

it ended sunday.


----------



## madstaff (Jun 4, 2012)

PootleFlump said:


> it ended sunday.





Shredder said:


> Due to the technical issues they have extended the offer with code "10free". :thumb: The code is valid until 23rd July 2013 @ 23:59.


Been extended until midnight tonight.


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

cyberstretch said:


> It's ok the mobile app was not displaying it so jumped on the laptop but now get a message saying this promotion is not active ! Doh


That happened me, but I was using the code from page 1
They have extended it until tonight using "10FREE" at the basket stage


----------



## cyberstretch (Apr 29, 2012)

PootleFlump said:


> it ended sunday.


Not according to shredder  But Never mind it was worth a try ! 



Shredder said:


> Due to the technical issues they have extended the offer with code "10free". :thumb: The code is valid until 23rd July 2013 @ 23:59.


----------



## cyberstretch (Apr 29, 2012)

tommyzooom said:


> That happened me, but I was using the code from page 1
> They have extended it until tonight using "10FREE" at the basket stage


I have been Doing that but still saying not active. The THANKS10 still works though


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

My stuffs been dispatched today , looking forward to trying it xm


----------



## Matty12345 (Nov 3, 2012)

How long is delivery? I ordered some stuff from them last Thursday, postage said 2-3 days??


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Ordered thursday arrived saturday


----------



## welsh.Z.S. (Jun 29, 2010)

I ordered saturday, also opted for the 48hr hermes delivery, onlu got marked as dispatched yesterday afternoon, on the hermes tracking section its still only sayin 'order generated' whatever that means lol


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

That's odd. I ordered on Thursday night and got it on Saturday morning. I paid the £4 for 2-3 working day delivery. Maybe what you ordered is out of stock as we all hammered it


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Just got an email, mine has been sent today


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

Mines been shipped and will be with me in a few day


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I got mine next day, great offer, can't wait to try the shampoo and glass cleaner


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

Got mine in 48 hrs and that was across to N Ireland, had a few orders now in that time scale without paying extra for quicker delivery.


----------



## madstaff (Jun 4, 2012)

I've just had my dispatch e-mail, i ordered some stuff on Saturday.

They were quicker with my first order - maybe its due to the amount of people taking advantage of this offer??


----------



## welsh.Z.S. (Jun 29, 2010)

just a heads up , i ordered mine saturday , recieved dispatched email yesterday (being sent via hermes) . tried tracking it again and no luck so i phoned 3m , apparantly i shouldve had it today , they dont know where it is and neither do hermes , hermes havent had it at their depot yet lol


----------



## kolarn (Nov 12, 2012)

Told my order was shipped a week ago................still waiting!!!!


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Bit slow on dispatch turnaround.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Got mine today :thumb:


----------



## welsh.Z.S. (Jun 29, 2010)

got mine just now


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

Postie just delivered mine


----------



## adeel_gt (Dec 31, 2010)

Got my stuff yesturday, cant wait to try some stuff out!!


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Whatever happened to patience? I remember ordering computer games mail order for my Amstrad CPC and waiting for weeks for them to arrive. In this day and age even a couple of days seems too long to wait.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Id imagine theyve been a rad busy what with giving stuff away and all that ! Mine came today and the Mrs was out ! Damn it


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Got redelivered today , damaged and leaking . Thanks Hermes


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

Got mine today too. Leaking too


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Ive emailed them . Out of interest what did you order ? I got shampoo , glass cleaner and tyre dressing i think lol


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

I ordered 2x glass cleaner, got my despatch email on 18.07 to say it had been despatched RM1 ( 2-3day standard post) and still no delivery? Sad times!


----------



## SJW_OCD (Dec 30, 2009)

I had en email on wednesday, 2 days after i ordered my 2 glass cleaners. I recieved, with no problem, the day after.


----------



## Martgti (Oct 5, 2006)

SJW_OCD said:


> I had en email on wednesday, 2 days after i ordered my 2 glass cleaners. I recieved, with no problem, the day after.


Same here, ordered Sunday, email received on Tuesday saying items dispatched, items received on Thursday via royal mail.


----------

